# Nirvana's Master Kush



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 28, 2012)

I don't generally do strain reports.  However, Nirvana sometimes gets a bad rap, so I wanted to report my great experience with Master Kush.  I ordered these seeds in a fit of nostalgia since it is all my (late) ex ever grew and I was fond of it.  The price of the seeds was great, under $28 US for 10 seeds.  They come femmed, but I prefer reg seeds.

I germed 5 and ended up with 3 females.  I can't remember if I snapped some pics of them or not.  I'll look later (I am being lazy this morning as they cancelled pilates ).  They were in 3 gal pots in supersoil.  I flowered them 9 weeks.  They were fimmed once and grew a little long and lanky, but not too bad.

I ended up with a little over an ounce a plant although it looked like it would be more.  The buds were nice and dense and they had a great aroma that is hard to describe.  Kind of a sweet earthy aroma.  The smoke has the same taste even through a vaporizer.  One of my friends said last night that he loved to hit the vaporizer before it even got hot just for the sweet taste.  I am not good with organics yet and am sure that yield would be better hydro or with someone better at soil than I am.

The high is really nice and hangs in for a while.  It is a kick-back high that still leaves you alert enough to do things that do not require huge amounts of brain power.  Last night we did Wii bowling and laughed most of the way through it.  I would not, however, want to attempt a complicated recipe or operate a power tool.  A nice stone for a laid-back evening with friends.  

I gave away several of the seeds.  Of the 2 I had left, I lost one somewhere on my bedroom floor.  The last one is in veg now, but sex is undetermined.  If I do not get a female, I will be ordering another batch of these and running some hydro.  This is a strain that I believe I am going to keep in the garden for a while.


----------



## Iron Emmett (Sep 28, 2012)

Ive always been a fan of that Earthy Mossy Master Kush smell, i aso enjoy the high and taste, the problem with buying seeds like Master Kush or Super Skunk and other famous/popular strains is that 30 different seed companies have tried to reproduce it and usually it isnt very good, i think i am going to order some of these from Nirvana, it sounds like they are the Master Kush seeds i have been looking for.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Sep 28, 2012)

I'm going to pick up some of their White Rhino when I'm up and running again.


----------



## Locked (Sep 28, 2012)

Thanks for doing the review THG...I am one of the peeps that used to like Nirvana and then they started getting a lot of negative feedback and I have stopped using them. This will make me give them a sexing chance in the future.


----------



## gourmet (Sep 28, 2012)

I have only had one bad experience with Nirvana seeds and that was the Aurora of my last grow.  Everything else I got from them was GREAT even the freebies.


----------



## Dr.Drow (Sep 29, 2012)

Thankyou THG for this review. Dont know how but im running 4 strains at once, and i really wana do some reviews just been hella busy, but ya MK is one of my alltime fav strains. i love nature and this strain blows my mind with its earthy tones it reminds me of growing up and having to venture out into the woods just to smoke a joint .lol. ill definetly be picking some MK up from nirvana as well as some of that grapefruit goodness known as ak48 to add to my collection. . . mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## randm999 (Oct 5, 2012)

The only thing about master kush from nirvana is that for some reason, I have no clue why, if there is a spider mite around it heads for the master kush straight off. I grew it last year and outside of the borgs fondness for it, I liked it.
I've also grown Power Plant and White Widow from nirvana and was pleased with them both.
I've have never had a problem with Nirvana myself.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 5, 2012)

randm999 said:
			
		

> The only thing about master kush from nirvana is that for some reason, I have no clue why, if there is a spider mite around it heads for the master kush straight off. I grew it last year and outside of the borgs fondness for it, I liked it.
> I've also grown Power Plant and White Widow from nirvana and was pleased with them both.
> I've have never had a problem with Nirvana myself.



I personally did not find that to be true--my spider mites seem to like all strains equally.  I periodically battle spider mites and had them a while back.  The MK were not hit any harder than any other strain.  What else were you growing?


----------



## HemperFi (Oct 5, 2012)

Goddess, I was wondering why you prefer reg seeds to femmed? Sounds like something I need to know 

Peace


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 6, 2012)

I worry about hermies, Hemper.  It is my own little neurosis.  Breeders are getting better and better at making fem seeds--using better methods and really searching for good stable mothers, but I am just nervous nonetheless.  I do grow out all the free ones I get and have only had 1 hermie on me, but gee that one hermie ruined a seed run I was doing.  If I had less room, I would probably use fem seeds, but I do have room to grow and cull out males.  Pulled 2 Apollo 11 males yesterday.  I've got to figure out what I am doing wrong with cloning lately--that is preferred method of propagation.

Hemper, your plants are looking great!  You have sure picked up this growing thing and doing it all on a boat.


----------



## gourmet (Oct 6, 2012)

I only have room for five plants to veg and 3 plants to flower and I usually wind up with 3 females out of 5 plants.  Of course, I would run out of room if I wound up with 4 or 5 females out of 5.  I have heard about feminized plants going hermit so have been reluctant to buy feminized seeds.  I have one freebie from Attitude so maybe grow after next.


----------



## KBM (Oct 9, 2012)

I really enjoy Chrystal by nirvana. Very hardy plants with a great stone


----------

